
Facebook Marketplace powered by artificial intelligence - jonbaer
https://code.fb.com/ml-applications/under-the-hood-facebook-marketplace-powered-by-artificial-intelligence/
======
solipsistnation
...and this is why it shows me endless streams of bikes.

(I do look at a lot of bikes.)

